# microfono electret



## LEON ARG (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y no estoy muy seguro si es el subforo correcto para hacer esta pregunta, si es así díganme en que otro subforo puedo consultar.
La pregunta es la siguiente:
¿cuál es el circuito a utilizar para que conectando un micrófono electret a un operacional (lm324, tl082, etc.) la salida del mismo entrege una señal de 0 a 5v capaz de conectarse a un integrado de la familia ttl o cmos? gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 23, 2007)

El microfono electret es un microfono pseudoamplificado, no da señal por si mismo como un microfono dinamico (es como una dinamo), si no que utiliza un fet para detectar y amplificar el audio, si miras en wikipedia lo explican.

Hay dos modelos los de 2 patillas y los de tres. El de dos que es el usual debes alimentarlo mediante una resistencia de unos 2k2 ohm a Vcc y el nodo entre la resistencia y el micro es por donde sacas la señal mediante un condensador de unos 47uF (para sacar solo la alterna) y a partir de ahi cualquier montaje con un operacional te sirve, inversor/no inversor... te dará poca potencia pero adaptaras  la señal ha cualquier circuito como son amplificador de potencia, microcontroladores...

Si a la salida del operacional lo conectas atraves de un condensador electrolítico de 100uF a unos auriculares deberias oir que funciona bien el circuito.



Para TTL o CMOS antes debes amplificar la señal ya que es del orden de los milivols y necesitas como minimo tensiones con sonido de >2V para que la logica se entere.

Segun tu aplicacion, te comento que se pueden utilizar integrados TTL o cmos inversores como amplificador normalmente 4049 y 4069.
Son muy faciles de utilizar un condensador en la entrada de 100nF y una resistencia entre la entrada y salida de 1M, pero no todo es tan bonito, el precio que se paga es ruido y una amplificación limitada.
Ventajas:
en un mismo chip tienes 6 amplificador, con un diseño apropiado puedes hacer que amplifique y actue como comparador.
Bajo consumo al ser cmos
muy economico

Desventajas:
Ruido
poca amplificación por operacional (claro que todo depende te tus necesidades)
Ancho de banda limitado del orden 100khz
Estabilidad en DC a nivel termico como en tension de alimentacion (solo utilizarlos para amplificación en AC)


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

He! tio!
Muy buenos datos, me ayudaron mucho... especialmente (y puntualmente) con el microfono electret, la idéa era amplificar mi señal porque el vumetro no variaba mucho, y si bien no obtube el 100% de efectividad, el rango de variación se amplificadoró, por lo que estoy en el camino correcto. El objetivo de amplificar la señal del microfono va perfecto...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2009)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ...el rango de variación se *amplificadoró*...


Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. Ese verbo no lo conocía  

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

NO!   
!Que yegüo que soy!
JAJAJAAJ! 

no se como se me pasó, eso que lo leo como 3 veces antes de postearlo  

lo peor es que hasta le puse tilde....


----------

